# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Edit drop list problems

## Bob Cummings

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------


## Frank Kwong

session(&#34;myCriteria&#34 :Wink: =Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: 

will keep that all the time.

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & session(&#34;myCriteria&#34 :Wink:  & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;


------------
Bob Cummings at 9/11/01 6:59:11 AM

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------


## Bob Cummings

Thanks.

As a result of trying this I appear to have found a bug. Try opening an edit page from a page with a link such as:
../Editpage.asp?param=&#34;test Param&#34;

The Cancel button will not appear.

if you have the startup property

mydb.dbstartup=&#34;EditAdd&#34; set. Try it

Bob Cummings


------------
Bob Cummings at 9/11/01 6:59:11 AM

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------


## Bob Cummings

Thanks.

As a result of trying this I appear to have found a bug. Try opening an edit page from a page with a link such as:
../Editpage.asp?param=&#34;test Param&#34;

The Cancel button will not appear.

if you have the startup property

mydb.dbstartup=&#34;EditAdd&#34; set. Try it

Bob Cummings


------------
Bob Cummings at 9/11/01 6:59:11 AM

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------


## Frank Kwong

EditAdd is to allow user only to &#34;Add&#34; right from the beginning. User cannot see any display of data. Does it make sense ?

------------
Bob Cummings at 9/13/01 8:24:22 AM

Thanks.

As a result of trying this I appear to have found a bug. Try opening an edit page from a page with a link such as:
../Editpage.asp?param=&#34;test Param&#34;

The Cancel button will not appear.

if you have the startup property

mydb.dbstartup=&#34;EditAdd&#34; set. Try it

Bob Cummings


------------
Bob Cummings at 9/11/01 6:59:11 AM

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------


## Bob Cummings

Frank

That may be so but the Cancel (which can, of course be changed to `View&#39 :Wink:  button allows users who want to, Edit/Delete records when first opening the Edit page - by displaying the grid with the pencil/scissors icons.

If I don&#39;t pass the page parameters but use session variables instead, I get the effect I require. I just wondered why passing the param stopped the bitmap appearing.

Bob

------------
Frank Kwong at 9/13/01 10:43:57 AM

EditAdd is to allow user only to &#34;Add&#34; right from the beginning. User cannot see any display of data. Does it make sense ?

------------
Bob Cummings at 9/13/01 8:24:22 AM

Thanks.

As a result of trying this I appear to have found a bug. Try opening an edit page from a page with a link such as:
../Editpage.asp?param=&#34;test Param&#34;

The Cancel button will not appear.

if you have the startup property

mydb.dbstartup=&#34;EditAdd&#34; set. Try it

Bob Cummings


------------
Bob Cummings at 9/11/01 6:59:11 AM

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------


## Frank Kwong

I cannot dup th eproblem. I use X.dbStartup=&#34;EditAdd&#34; and has no problem as teh Cancel button is still there .The following code is what I use. Modify it to break it -

<%
Set X= Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
X.dbUnit = &#34;3&#34;
X.dbDSN = &#34;DSN=NWIND&#34;
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT EmployeeID,LastName,FirstName,Title,City,Region,Co  untry,&#34; &_
&#34;HireDate,Left(HireDate,8) as Hired FROM Employees ORDER BY LastName&#34;
X.dbMode = &#34;Grid&#34;
X.dbGridInc = &#34;5&#34;

X.dbDBType = &#34;SQL&#34;
X.dbOptions = &#34;NavGotoFldIndex=1&#34;
X.dbExportFlds = &#34;LastName,HireDate,Hired&#34;
X.dbNameMap = &#34;(;|)Hired|Hired||Left(HireDate,8)&#34; &#39; necessary for sorting to work

X.dbGridTableTag = &#34;Border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1&#34;
X.dbFormTableTag = &#34;Border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1&#34;

X.dbEditFlds = &#34;(;,[])LastName, FirstName, Title, City, Region, Country, HireDate&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;
X.dbStartup=&#34;EditAdd&#34;
X.dbImageDir = &#34;/d/aspdb/images/&#34;
X.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Top,Prev,Next,Bottom,Reload,Filter&#34;
X.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;

X.ASPdb
%>



------------
Bob Cummings at 9/14/01 9:15:45 AM


Frank

That may be so but the Cancel (which can, of course be changed to `View&#39 :Wink:  button allows users who want to, Edit/Delete records when first opening the Edit page - by displaying the grid with the pencil/scissors icons.

If I don&#39;t pass the page parameters but use session variables instead, I get the effect I require. I just wondered why passing the param stopped the bitmap appearing.

Bob

------------
Frank Kwong at 9/13/01 10:43:57 AM

EditAdd is to allow user only to &#34;Add&#34; right from the beginning. User cannot see any display of data. Does it make sense ?

------------
Bob Cummings at 9/13/01 8:24:22 AM

Thanks.

As a result of trying this I appear to have found a bug. Try opening an edit page from a page with a link such as:
../Editpage.asp?param=&#34;test Param&#34;

The Cancel button will not appear.

if you have the startup property

mydb.dbstartup=&#34;EditAdd&#34; set. Try it

Bob Cummings


------------
Bob Cummings at 9/11/01 6:59:11 AM

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------


## Bob Cummings

Frank

Rename the code you sent me to a page called &#34;AspdbTest2&#34;

Create a new page using the following and call it &#34;AspdbTest1&#34;:


<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv=&#34;Content-Language&#34; content=&#34;en-gb&#34;>
<meta name=&#34;GENERATOR&#34; content=&#34;Microsoft FrontPage 5.0&#34;>
<meta name=&#34;ProgId&#34; content=&#34;FrontPage.Editor.Document&#34;>
<meta http-equiv=&#34;Content-Type&#34; content=&#34;text/html; charset=windows-1252&#34;>
<title>New Page 1</title>
</head>

<body>

<p><a href=&#34;aspdbTest2.asp?Test1=&quot;This is test 1&quot;&#34;>Open Test Page</a></p>

</body>

</html>

Double click the link and the CANCEL button will not appear!

Bob

------------
Bob Cummings at 9/11/01 6:59:11 AM

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------


## Frank Kwong

this message have no code... I switched to another server, please send me the entire code to test.


------------
Bob Cummings at 9/17/01 6:02:12 AM


Frank

Rename the code you sent me to a page called &#34;AspdbTest2&#34;

Create a new page using the following and call it &#34;AspdbTest1&#34;:


<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv=&#34;Content-Language&#34; content=&#34;en-gb&#34;>
<meta name=&#34;GENERATOR&#34; content=&#34;Microsoft FrontPage 5.0&#34;>
<meta name=&#34;ProgId&#34; content=&#34;FrontPage.Editor.Document&#34;>
<meta http-equiv=&#34;Content-Type&#34; content=&#34;text/html; charset=windows-1252&#34;>
<title>New Page 1</title>
</head>

<body>

<p><a href=&#34;aspdbTest2.asp?Test1=&#34;This is test 1&#34;&#34;>Open Test Page</a></p>

</body>

</html>

Double click the link and the CANCEL button will not appear!

Bob

------------
Bob Cummings at 9/11/01 6:59:11 AM

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------


## Bob Cummings

Frank

Here is the complete code:

Save this as aspdbtest1.asp:

<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv=&#34;Content-Language&#34; content=&#34;en-gb&#34;>
<meta name=&#34;GENERATOR&#34; content=&#34;Microsoft FrontPage 5.0&#34;>
<meta name=&#34;ProgId&#34; content=&#34;FrontPage.Editor.Document&#34;>
<meta http-equiv=&#34;Content-Type&#34; content=&#34;text/html; charset=windows-1252&#34;>
<title>New Page 1</title>
</head>

<body>

<p><a href=&#34;aspdbTest2.asp?Test1=&#34;This is test 1&#34;&#34;>Open Test Page</a></p>

</body>

</html>

Save text below as Aspdbtest2.asp:

<%
Set X= Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
X.dbUnit = &#34;3&#34;
X.dbDSN = &#34;DSN=NWIND&#34;
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT EmployeeID,LastName,FirstName,Title,City,Region,Co  untry,&#34; &_
&#34;HireDate,Left(HireDate,8) as Hired FROM Employees ORDER BY LastName&#34;
X.dbMode = &#34;Grid&#34;
X.dbGridInc = &#34;5&#34;

X.dbDBType = &#34;SQL&#34;
X.dbOptions = &#34;NavGotoFldIndex=1&#34;
X.dbExportFlds = &#34;LastName,HireDate,Hired&#34;
X.dbNameMap = &#34;(;|)Hired|Hired||Left(HireDate,8)&#34; &#39; necessary for sorting to work

X.dbGridTableTag = &#34;Border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1&#34;
X.dbFormTableTag = &#34;Border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1&#34;

X.dbEditFlds = &#34;(;,[])LastName, FirstName, Title, City, Region, Country, HireDate&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;
X.dbStartup=&#34;EditAdd&#34;
X.dbImageDir = &#34;/d/aspdb/images/&#34;
X.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Top,Prev,Next,Bottom,Reload,Filter&#34;
X.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;

X.ASPdb
%>


------------
Bob Cummings at 9/11/01 6:59:11 AM

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------


## Frank Kwong

I saw the problem and corrected that. I&#39;llleave the cancel button on as it can be always turned to off by the &#39;none&#39;. send me your id file and I&#39;ll send you the proper test copy. It&#39;ll be released after some testing....


------------
Bob Cummings at 9/18/01 6:42:40 AM

Frank

Here is the complete code:

Save this as aspdbtest1.asp:

<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv=&#34;Content-Language&#34; content=&#34;en-gb&#34;>
<meta name=&#34;GENERATOR&#34; content=&#34;Microsoft FrontPage 5.0&#34;>
<meta name=&#34;ProgId&#34; content=&#34;FrontPage.Editor.Document&#34;>
<meta http-equiv=&#34;Content-Type&#34; content=&#34;text/html; charset=windows-1252&#34;>
<title>New Page 1</title>
</head>

<body>

<p><a href=&#34;aspdbTest2.asp?Test1=&#34;This is test 1&#34;&#34;>Open Test Page</a></p>

</body>

</html>

Save text below as Aspdbtest2.asp:

<%
Set X= Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
X.dbUnit = &#34;3&#34;
X.dbDSN = &#34;DSN=NWIND&#34;
X.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT EmployeeID,LastName,FirstName,Title,City,Region,Co  untry,&#34; &_
&#34;HireDate,Left(HireDate,8) as Hired FROM Employees ORDER BY LastName&#34;
X.dbMode = &#34;Grid&#34;
X.dbGridInc = &#34;5&#34;

X.dbDBType = &#34;SQL&#34;
X.dbOptions = &#34;NavGotoFldIndex=1&#34;
X.dbExportFlds = &#34;LastName,HireDate,Hired&#34;
X.dbNameMap = &#34;(;|)Hired|Hired||Left(HireDate,8)&#34; &#39; necessary for sorting to work

X.dbGridTableTag = &#34;Border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1&#34;
X.dbFormTableTag = &#34;Border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1&#34;

X.dbEditFlds = &#34;(;,[])LastName, FirstName, Title, City, Region, Country, HireDate&#34;
X.dbEditParams = &#34;(;,)TableName=Employees,BookMarkFlds=0,EditVa  lidateName=PreventDel(),&#34; &_
&#34;UpdateIcon=True,DeleteIcon=True,EditIconsLayo  ut=Left&#34;
X.dbStartup=&#34;EditAdd&#34;
X.dbImageDir = &#34;/d/aspdb/images/&#34;
X.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Top,Prev,Next,Bottom,Reload,Filter&#34;
X.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;

X.ASPdb
%>


------------
Bob Cummings at 9/11/01 6:59:11 AM

Hi

I am creating an app where the user adds/edits to a table. After clicking ADDNEW the edit screen has the following drop down box to select students:

Mydb.dbEditDropflds=&#34;(;|)E_Rulcode||||SELECT RULCODE, Surname + N&#39; &#39; + forename + N&#39; &#39; + [Desc] + N&#39; &#39; + Instcode FROM vwEMSStudents WHERE OWNORG= &#39;&#34; & criteria & &#34;&#39; ORDER BY SURNAME&#34;

criteria is a variable passed to the page from the previous page:
<%criteria=Request.QueryString(&#34;criteria&#34 :Wink: %>

When the AddNew button is clicked, how can I maintain the value in `criteria&#39; so that the drop list will use it?

Thanks

Bob Cummings

----------

